# Bachmann A Frame Bridge # 96221



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the Bachmann A Frame Bridge, 96221. 

I have a place where I can use about four of these but I need to know the dimensions of the bridge, specifically, will a Bachman Spectrum Connie 2-8-0 fit through the bridge?

Thanks for the help.

John


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know the dimensions, but I can guarantee that, depending on whether or not the Connie has a BBT drive or not, it'll either get stuck and shred its axle gear or rip the sides of the bridge off and carry them down the track.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the answer, even though it tells me absolutely nothing.

I would like to know the width of the bridge in inches before I purchase some.

I hope someone can give me an answer in inches, please!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John, 
What Robbie said was; it's too narrow for the Connie. If it's stock drive it will tear up the gears, if a BBT drive the loco will tear up the bridge. 

If you like them, I'm sure they can be widened fairly easy. Slice them length wise and add longer cross beams, a couple of stringers under the track and you're good to go. 

My guess is the bridge came out with the 1:22 stuff and the Connie is 1:20.3.... 

Meanwhile you wait until an owner of one measures it for you. 

John


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

John,

Have you looked at the one that Bridge Masters has? I think it is wide enough for the Connie. I'll see if I still have one in the garage tonight and measure it.
Here is the link Bridge-Masters A-frame


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pay for the shipping and you can have mine, I have no use for it. Dont have a Connie so I cant help you there, PM me if interested


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I just measured the bridge from Bridge Masters and it is 8" wide between the A frames, my Connie measures a little under 6" so along as you don't have the bridge right after a turn it should work fine.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

I am still interested in the Bachmann bridge since it is 1/3rd the cost of the Bridgemasters bridge. However, at least I know that it will work if all else fails.

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I think I sent you a private message regarding the bridge.

I am interested in it if you are willing to send it. I will pay you for it.

John


----------

